# Low Fat Dairy Infertility Warning



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

This was mentioned on BBC Breakfast this morning.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/6400171.stm

Vicki x

/links


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Thanks Vicki - how interesting.....


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

Bring on the Ice cream!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

As long as it's the good quality stuff and not your cheap and nasty artificial stuff.

Mmmmm Strawberry Cheesecake Haagen Daaz here I come!!!!


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

I'm soo not listening to all the icecream talk  (is 11.50 too early for icecream in civilised society?)


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I heard this on the news and was about to post it!! lol

Great excuse now to eat dairy foods!!

Kate xx


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Ive just got a BFP and I did go a bit heavier on he fatty stuff over the last few cycles, not for any reason other than it was Xmas etc and I was a bit down!! I ate more milk chocolate, had butter on sandwiches, and ate more meat (eg lamb). Id liketo think that helped me get my latest BFP.

The thing is, 10-11 years ago when i had a pregnancy that was very healthy, and got pregnant after just one 'go' and had defiately been ovulating month after month, I was 2 stone lighter (7 stone - which was normal for me and my family) than I am now and ate very little full fat. No butter, cheese, fatty meats, very little dairy except skimmed milk etc. My whole family is/was small and except me [sadly], all have had loads of children very easily.

So... im surprised by that research. I think maybe in older women, eaitng more fat is good, cos I think my oestrogen levels may not have been good, but in teens and twenties, not sure whether it would matter either way unless you had a low oestrogen problem.


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Sorry to be negative, but.....

The low fat thing doesn't make any sense to me. Think of all those healthy SE Asian diets/the Japanese. They eat very little if any dairy produce, and very little animal fat, indeed little meat at all. No birthrate problems though. (Not sure about icecream!) Lots of fish, bit of chicken, lots of grain, fruit and veg.

Just after I gave up ttc I occasionally wondered if I could have done more health-wise. (I doubt it, I was on a really healthy well balanced diet based on the Mediterranean diet of my family - I believe thought to be the healthiest? No alcohol, moderate exercise. Never felt physically better!) Anyway if I started to wonder if maybe I could have done x or y I just reminded myself of the really unhealthy women I knew who got pg, including an alcoholic and a heroine addict I knew through my work. 

Not to say we should not be healthy, but be careful of fads and beating yourself up for not following everyone of them!

Good luck and good health to all those ttc or just pg.

love Jq x


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

JQ

It's frsutrating isn't it to know what to do for the best.  From my personal experience [I was married to a Malaysian chinese for 12 years, and my Dad is from Burma), they do eat full fats but in different ways to the West.  They eat lots and lots of high fat nuts - eating them every day as snacks and in their food. They use full fat oil to stir fry, and they love pork with the fat kept on and crispy duck with fat left on.  Their curries use full fat coconut oils. They don't eat fats from dairy or cakes and stuff like that though.  They seem to be very active too. My mother in law used to be up at 5am handwashing out in the garden, then ealked everr day 4 miles tochat wiht friends and collect vegetables etc.  She had 12 kids!!

bye now
Sheena xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I went to see an IVF nutritionist at Zita West's clinic and she said not to have low fat options on yoghurt/humous etc etc as they contain higher artificial sweetners and flavourings,to go for the normal products and get a healthy diet.
L xx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi again,

Sheena, you are right about the fat in the countries you mention! Maybe I was not too clear - I was referring mostly to the low *dairy * fats mentioned in the news and which are not used much in most Asian diets as you say. You mention that they eat a lot of *non dairy fat* - nuts, coconut milk, and oil for stir fries. (Usually of veg, fish and a bit of meat and, as you know, stir fry uses tiny quantaties of oil anyway, so different from our deep fried chips, donuts and goodness knows what else!) Pork and duck is animal fat, but still not dairy! So all in all this still equates to a low dairy fat diet - and as you say your MiL had 12 children on that! Plus she was collecting her fresh veg daily, so very healthy there!

Am I right that you have had successful pgs on both a low dairy fat and a higher dairy fat diet? If so, maybe it goes to show that, within reason, there are different versions of a healthy diet? Sorry to bang on, it's just that I feel us IF people are so especially concerned with our health that we end up tied up in knots with every little bit of advice. It feels important to me that we don't end up blaming ourselves. Good health and moderation in all things is probably fine?

By the way, my SiL is Filipino and they love pork too!

I think JJ1/L has hit it on the head when she passes on Zita West's advice to eat *purer * ingredients. In the case of dairy products and as you say, L, the Western low fat versions are full of additives. Also literally watered down (hence obviously not so full of fat per portion if measured in volume.) Trouble is we can think we are being so "good" that we can eat them more often and then end up with just as much dairy fat in our diet along with the additives! Better to eat full dairy fat but in moderation?

Rather than follow the fads we hear about in the media, which often does not report things accurately anyway, maybe it is better, like JJ1/L, to consult a qualified nutritionist if we are worried about our diet? And it is important to remember that there are probably other factors affecting our fertility and a healthy diet is not a miracle cure, but just one way we can improve our general health. (Cos I'm worth it! - Pg or not!)

Apologies again for banging on!

Good health!

Jq


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

Hiya Jq

It's a minefield ey.. of those two BFPs I mentioned, one of which was during my very low fat & non-dairy days and the other was when I was being a pig and eating all sorts if high fat foods including dairy.. Neither lasted past 4months Im afraid.  I didn't actively eat or not eat the full fat stuff - I only reflected on it after seeing that article the other day.

Im BFP again now - and can't remember whether I ate lots of full fat stuff - I doubt it as I don't like cheese, rarely drink milk, but Im sure I did eat the odd cake and chocky.    Ive heard although ovulation is a monthly thing, the egg itself started devloping 4 months previously so it may be what I ate 4 months before ovulation thgat was relevant.

nighty night


----------



## apparition (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi 
was really interested in this news article since February. SIL even bought me ice cream to cheer me up.
Is there any more research about it? 

Is it lo-fat yogurt or any yogurt eg Greek style (really nice and thick) that is in question?

Not going over board on the ice cream although I did switch to full cream milk. However don't want to reverse any good work with full fat yogurt. Do petit filous count? What are they exactly?

Trying the pineapple juice and brazil nuts!!  

Here's hoping but not too much.

Thanks Apps


----------

